
Why Would Google Pull the Google Now Launcher from the Play Store? - webmaven
http://www.androidcentral.com/why-would-google-pull-google-now-launcher-play-store
======
webmaven
Answer: The Google Now functionality is going to be available to official
Android Partners through a new Search Launcher Services API:

 _" What that means is any company that's an official Android partner can
include the Google Now panel on their own launcher. They can take the base
Android code and the new API and have a basic home screen launcher that does
the same things the Google Now Launcher did without changing anything. They
also can change the base code to do a lot more things and still include the
Google now bits and pieces. This makes for an easy fix for companies like
Motorola who ship their phones using the Google Now Launcher."_

